# Aucune application téléchargée (AppStore) ne se lance



## MoRyKiki (9 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai depuis ce matin un problème très ennuyeux avec mon iPad 2. C'est simple : aucune de mes applications téléchargées sur l'AppStore ne se lance. Lorsque que j'appuie sur l'icone de l'app, l'écran fait une fondue noire d'une demi seconde et revient à l'écran principal.

Ce problème concerne toutes les applications téléchargées sur l'AppStore (gratuites et payantes) mais pas les applications présentes à l'origine sur l'iPad (Safari, Mail, Youtube, etc.) qui, quant-à elles, fonctionnent normalement.

Il s'agit d'un iPad 2 avec iOS 5.1.1 (9B206) non-jailbreaké (il ne l'a jamais été).

J'ai déjà essayé les solutions suivantes trouvées au quatre coins d'internet :

Reboot
Reset
Télécharger une nouvelle application
Mettre à jour une application
Restaurer l'iPad
Rien à faire.

Je suis ouvert à toutes les idées.
Merci d'avance,
MoRy


----------



## OSX (9 Juin 2012)

Bonsoir,

Y a t-il eu un changement de compte iTunes récemment ? 
On dirait un problème d'autorisation.


----------



## MoRyKiki (9 Juin 2012)

Non, aucune modification récemment.
Tout fonctionnait hier, et rien ce matin.

Il s'avère en loccurrence que le problème vient de se régler "tout seul" il y a une demi-heure. Je n'ai rien fait, j'ai simplement réessayé et tout fonctionne à nouveau.

C'est assez agaçant car ce n'est pas la première fois que ce problème se présente sur mon iPad et je n'en ai toujours pas identifié la cause. A défaut de pouvoir régler le problème définitivement j'aurais bien aimé trouver une solution qui permette de solutionner cela immédiatement plutôt que d'avoir à poser mon iPad dans un coin et d'attendre qu'il veuille bien accepter de lancer les applications.

J'ai peut-être acheté un iPad lunatique après tout... Espérons qu'il soit de bonne humeur pour le mois à venir.


----------



## OSX (9 Juin 2012)

Regarde toujours ca: http://support.apple.com/kb/TS1702?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR
Ça confirme un problème avec ton compte iTunes.


----------

